# Buy or Sell: Celtics Version



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Yes, stolen directly from the Clippers forum and qrich1fan.

I thought it was a good idea, and wanted to start our own.

Basically one asks a question, another person answers it with "Buy" for "yes" or "Sell" for "no" and gives a explanation to why they think that. 

After that they start another question related to the Celtics.

Here's the first:

*Buy or Sell:* Mark Blount will return to (or close to) the same form that he was in 03/04.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'll "buy".

From what I've been reading, Doc Rivers has spoken very highly of Mark Blount's training camp saying that Blount has a regained passion for the game. Blount is one of the best mid-range jump shooters in the league (limited to big men, of course). We do know that he can score without having to post up (something he is not very good at). Blount will either use his 16-18 foot shot to score or will go to his soft running hook. Blount is a decent rebounder, but nothing special. If given minutes (28+), Blount would average around seven to eight rebounds. Blount's main problem is his hands. He often turns the ball over, squandering valuable possessions. If Blount can hang on to passes, I think he'll be able to match his successful '03-'04 season. Defense will be a wash since Blount has never been too skilled at the defensive end.

_Buy or Sell_: Delonte West will start the majority of the Celtics basketball games this season.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Sell

Dickau will get most of the starts. I don't like Dickau but he's better than West and Banks. 

Buy or sell: Paul Pierce being traded by the trade deadline.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> I'll "buy".
> 
> From what I've been reading, Doc Rivers has spoken very highly of Mark Blount's training camp saying that Blount has a regained passion for the game. Blount is one of the best mid-range jump shooters in the league (limited to big men, of course). We do know that he can score without having to post up (something he is not very good at). Blount will either use his 16-18 foot shot to score or will go to his soft running hook. Blount is a decent rebounder, but nothing special. If given minutes (28+), Blount would average around seven to eight rebounds. Blount's main problem is his hands. He often turns the ball over, squandering valuable possessions. If Blount can hang on to passes, I think he'll be able to match his successful '03-'04 season. Defense will be a wash since Blount has never been too skilled at the defensive end.
> 
> _Buy or Sell_: Delonte West will start the majority of the Celtics basketball games this season.


Sell.

Rivers will stick with him for a long time, but from the bench. Dan will win over the coach's heart with his play, his smarts, his shot and Ainge wants to look good, too. Delonte West, once figured out (see ehmunro's signature), is not going to give us what we need from our starting point guard slot.

Buy or Sell: Al Jefferson will be the starting at power forward before the All Star break.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> _Buy or Sell_: Paul Pierce being traded by the trade deadline.


Sell.

I cannot see Paul Pierce being traded until the next off-season mainly because the Celtics would rather have '07 draft selections than '06 (unless they could select Jordan Farmar) and secondly because you do not recieve fair deals during the trade deadline. If Pierce were to be traded, he would be traded for fair value (which would be prospects, expiring contracts, and picks to tank the season in hopes of landing Greg Oden, Kevin Durant, or OJ Mayo.



aqua said:


> _Buy or Sell_: Al Jefferson will be the starting at power forward before the All Star break.


I'm having a tough time deciding, but I am going to sell this even though he may very well be starting before the all-star break.

My reasoning is because I expect Mark Blount to perform nicely at center, leaving the power forward position to Raef LaFrentz. If LaFrentz is not injured, Al Jefferson will be the primary backup player, playing alongside the "second unit" (I hate Doc's hierarchical lineups) where he fits very well with Kendrick Perkins. Jefferson still needs to recover from his ankle injury, improve his defense, improve his passing, and finally build muscle before he will be able to start against some formidable big men.

_Buy or Sell_: Justin Reed is the best defender on the Boston Celtics.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Sell

"There are few people in the NBA that can do what Marcus Banks just did" - Tom H.
Justin is a very solid defender. Ill give him 2nd or 3rd best defender on the team, but no one sticks with there man like Banks. Reed also may be built to defend a wider variety of players, but Banks can cause problems for any guard, and if a forward isnt aware of where he is in rotation, chances are Banks will come up with it.

Buy Or Sell - 1. Ricky Davis will start all season. 2. If sell, Ricky Davis will win the 6th man award.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Sell
> 
> "There are few people in the NBA that can do what Marcus Banks just did" - Tom H.
> Justin is a very solid defender. Ill give him 2nd or 3rd best defender on the team, but no one sticks with there man like Banks. Reed also may be built to defend a wider variety of players, but Banks can cause problems for any guard, and if a forward isnt aware of where he is in rotation, chances are Banks will come up with it.
> ...


Sell, Doc Rivers will see that the 2nd unit cannot score by themselves and will find the need to put Allen or Reed to start at the 2 because they can stricktly play defense. Ricky Davis will once again be the spark of the 2nd team, and this year a combo of Davis and Jefferson will be very good, if all goes according to plan.

Sell, at the beginning of last season, Ricky could just score but as time went on he evolved into a player that sets other people up just as well as anyone else on the team, and playing alongside Al Jefferson it'll just make Ricky's job easier and he won't have to score as much.

_Buy or Sell_: Kendrick Perkins will crack the big man rotation, and at times start this year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Buy, then sell.

Kendrick Perkins may or may not become a valuable big man this season. We do not know a lot about him. What we do know is that he is a good rebounder. He can execute outlet passes to near perfection. He can defend to some extent (he is limited in help defense). What we do not know is if he can play offense at all. He hasn't demonstrated that in any of the few minutes he's played. We've seen glimpses of his potential, but not nearly enough. He will crack the big man rotation because he will be better than Scalabrine, but barring injuries, he most certainly should not (and will not) start.

_Buy or Sell_: The Boston Celtics will finish with a better record than the New York Knicks.

By the way, if you want to debate anyone's opinion, feel free to start a discussion thread about this "game" in which we could argue our points and not limit ourselves to one post.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

The big question here is what was aqua doing in the Clippers forum?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Gerald Green said:


> The big question here is what was aqua doing in the Clippers forum?


lmao lol


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Gerald Green said:


> The big question here is what was aqua doing in the Clippers forum?




hahahah closet clippers fan!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Gerald Green said:


> The big question here is what was aqua doing in the Clippers forum?


I got lost. :-/




Premier said:


> _Buy or Sell_: The Boston Celtics will finish with a better record than the New York Knicks.


Buy, the Knicks have very good individual players, but I really don't believe that they will come together as a team. Chemistry plays a big part (see Red Sox) and these young guys on the C's roster have that chemistry. The Celtics should gel faster than the Knicks, and therefor will finish better than them. The way I see it, we cannot finish better than 2nd (Nets) nor worse than 3rd, not with Paul Pierce running this team.

_Buy or Sell_: Veal will turn out to be a decent bench player.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> _Buy or Sell_: Veal will turn out to be a decent bench player.


No. Read from this post on.

_Buy or Sell_: Al Jefferson will average a double-double this season.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Buy.

The 2nd unit, as Aqua I belive said, will have Ricky and Al as the scorers and the others in for defense. That said, Al should easily get 10 boards, and 10 points a game. He has worked his game pretty well this off season to the best of my knowledge, and chances are the numbers will show it.

Buy or Sell - Marcus Banks will remain a Celtic, for atleast 1 more season.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

KingHandles said:


> Buy.
> 
> The 2nd unit, as Aqua I belive said, will have Ricky and Al as the scorers and the others in for defense. That said, Al should easily get 10 boards, and 10 points a game. He has worked his game pretty well this off season to the best of my knowledge, and chances are the numbers will show it.
> 
> Buy or Sell - Marcus Banks will remain a Celtic, for atleast 1 more season.


Sadly sell, I think the Celts will ship him off somewhere : (

Buy or Sell - Gerald Green will average 10 minutes a game or more this season?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Buy.

Given the article I just read, Green should average more than 10 minutes running with the starters. The more minutes the better in my opinion.

Buy or Sell - Perkins will lead the team in Rebounding, and blocks.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Sell, that won't happen until next year. 

Allen won't be back in a Celtics uniform due to his kneagal problems buy or sell?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Sel..

I cannot imagine Tony Allen not playing after his "knee" is healed. He hasn't been charged of anything and once Ainge deems it is all right for him to play again (letting the shooting incident cool down a little), he will be back to his ole self.

_Buy or Sell_: The Celtics will use a point guard by commitee (brings back haunting Red Sox memories) with Dickau and West and to a lesser extent, Marcus Banks?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Sel..
> 
> I cannot imagine Tony Allen not playing after his "knee" is healed. He hasn't been charged of anything and once Ainge deems it is all right for him to play again (letting the shooting incident cool down a little), he will be back to his ole self.
> 
> _Buy or Sell_: The Celtics will use a point guard by commitee (brings back haunting Red Sox memories) with Dickau and West and to a lesser extent, Marcus Banks?



Sell Dickau will definitely be the starter once the season begins, West and Banks will back him up, since West will get injured just a few games into the season. Dickau is the only real experienced player, and will most likely have the biggest offer on the table for Doc (real playmaker.)

_Buy or Sell_: The Celtics will get into the playoffs and will be better than the number eight seed.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Sell Dickau will definitely be the starter once the season begins, West and Banks will back him up, since West will get injured just a few games into the season. Dickau is the only real experienced player, and will most likely have the biggest offer on the table for Doc (real playmaker.)
> 
> _Buy or Sell_: The Celtics will get into the playoffs and will be better than the number eight seed.


Sell, I don't think they make the playoffs. If we kept Antoine, yes I think we'd make it, but our team is two young and unproven to perform consistently enough over 82 games to make the playoffs.


Buy or Sell - Aqua will make at least five more posts while 'on the clock' for the draft before he makes his pick. :clown:


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

banner17 said:


> Sell, I don't think they make the playoffs. If we kept Antoine, yes I think we'd make it, but our team is two young and unproven to perform consistently enough over 82 games to make the playoffs.
> 
> 
> Buy or Sell - Aqua will make at least five more posts while 'on the clock' for the draft before he makes his pick. :clown:



bartered - he made picked a player already chosen. I forget, what did agoo call such a move?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

banner17 said:


> Sell, I don't think they make the playoffs. If we kept Antoine, yes I think we'd make it, but our team is two young and unproven to perform consistently enough over 82 games to make the playoffs.
> 
> 
> Buy or Sell - Aqua will make at least five more posts while 'on the clock' for the draft before he makes his pick. :clown:


Sell, my internet wasn't working except for bbb.net, I couldn't access yahoo.com.

And yes, I'm well aware that I pulled a TA42, I picked Kirk Hinrich...but changed it.

_Buy or Sell_: The Celtics will be a better defensive team than they were last year.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Buy.

There is alot more energy. With people like Reed and Perk stepping up it should make a great defensive team.

Buy or Sell - The Celtics will have atleast 3 players in the Rookies vs. "Sophmores" game.


----------



## km109 (Jul 18, 2003)

Sell, Jefferson and West or Allen, no rookies. Green needs too much seasoning and won't get the minutes, minutes will be the problem for Gomes.

Buy or sell - there will be at least one major blow up between team members in a game or at practice before the All-Star break?


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Sell. 
Pierce wants to change his image, Davis has been working on being seen as a team leader
and almost everyone else will be in trying to impress mode. 
No one will want to be seen as out of control/headcase material with so many playing minutes up in the air. 

Buy or sell
By midseason
Blount and Perkins will be splitting center and Borchardt will fade into the background


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Buy.

Borchardt isn't really in the foreground to begin with, really. Blount might start all season, or Jefferson.Perk will be the big man for the not starting rotation.

Buy Or Sell - Davis will have his best season ever.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Buy. He's found the desire and the intelligence to match the ability he has always had. I expect big things this year.

Buy or Sell - Doc Rivers uses Perkins, Jefferson, Gomes, Reed, and Banks in a second unit that will actually increase leads/close gaps by their defense?


----------



## GloryDays (Oct 18, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Buy. He's found the desire and the intelligence to match the ability he has always had. I expect big things this year.
> 
> Buy or Sell - Doc Rivers uses Perkins, Jefferson, Gomes, Reed, and Banks in a second unit that will actually increase leads/close gaps by their defense?



Sell, That isn't even a decent College team let alone an NBA team


Buy or Sell- The Celtics will finish with a worse record then the Orlando Magic?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Sell. We know how to play ball, and should end up with a legit record. I think they have enough determination and want to proove they can stick with other teams. Pierce and Davis are good enough anchors to get an ok record.

Buy or Sell - Pierce will average the most assists this year, then his whole carrer.


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

GloryDays said:


> Sell, That isn't even a decent College team let alone an NBA team
> 
> 
> Buy or Sell- The Celtics will finish with a worse record then the Orlando Magic?


buy ..........dwight howard is gonna blow up this year and the celtics have too much inexperience




Buy or Sell -- Kendrick Perkins will make the all star dunk contest this year


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Sell - No explanation really needed. We can all use common sense that Perk is not quite among the elite dunkers in the NBA.

I still got an unanswered one so...

Buy Or Sell - Pierce will average more assists this year, then any other year in his carrer.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I "sell." I don't know how much assists totaled in previous years, but I think Pierce should shoot more as he is among the most efficient scorers in the league. We have a much better chance at scoring if Pierce shoots.



> Sell, That isn't even a decent College team let alone an NBA team


You cannot be serious. A team with Gomes and Jefferson alone with be amongst the best in college.

_Buy or Sell_: Paul Pierce had the best season of his career last year.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Sell. Yes, he was the most efficient, but he wasn't the dominating force that he was in '01-'02. Pierce used put fear into opposing teams. He still can, but not to that extent. It's hard for me to imagine Pierce going for 18, 19 points a bunch of times like he did this year. That's not what a Top 15 NBA player does. 

No, '01-'02 was Paul's best year. 26ppg, 6.9rpg, 3.2apg, while shooting a healthy 44% and an absolute lights out 40% from beyond the arc. He turned the ball over only .15 times more per game than he did last year, too. 

Buy or Sell: Raef Lafrentz 14/7?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I guess we disagree. I believe Pierce has not transgressed from his '01-'02 form at all. He has grown as a basketball player and he has shown that he is willing to correct his mistakes (poor shot selection and turnovers).

Sell. I do not think LaFrentz can average neither 14 points nor seven rebounds over a course of a season. He is not an impactful rebounder and with the emergence of Jefferson and hopefully Blount, his scoring and rebounding will go down. He still will shoot and score efficiently, though.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

You gunna ask a buy or sell question yet?:biggrin:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh.

_Buy or Sell_: Justin Reed will average ten minutes per game this season.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Sell. 

I think he will average a little more. Maybe 15? He has really started to prove he is worth the playing time, I belive.

Buy or Sell - If all goes well, Allen will return, and be traded this year.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Sell. 
Due to legal wrangling, no one will want him. 
Well, maybe the knicks.... :biggrin: 

Buy or Sell
Orien Greene and Gomes will have a bigger impact on the team this year than
Gerald Green and West


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

cgcatsfan said:


> Sell.
> Due to legal wrangling, no one will want him.
> Well, maybe the knicks.... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Buy, Gomes was a 2nd round steal and Greene is going to be decent at worst, Green isn't ready yet and West, well he's ya know, West.

Buy or Sell
Danny will package Blount or Raef by the trading deadline with Marcus and or TA to make minutes for Perk & Al and dump a bad contract and one of the kids he's lost faith in.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

sell...blount is actually going to have a good year this year (13-7) and noone is dumb enough to take on raefs 13 mill a yr for the next 45 yrs contract...



Buy or Sell

paul pierce will have such a good individual year that he will make the all star team and actually get more than 8 minutes in it


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Buy. 
He's emerging as a true leader. His attitude is much better and last time I looked, he didn't lose his 
talent. 

Buy or Sell, Ricky Davis will be the comeback catalyst in at least 5 games this year.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

cgcatsfan said:


> Buy.
> He's emerging as a true leader. His attitude is much better and last time I looked, he didn't lose his
> talent.
> 
> Buy or Sell, Ricky Davis will be the comeback catalyst in at least 5 games this year.



Buy, Ricky Davis is also maturing and since we really don't have a "real" PG, Ricky will have the ball in his hands a lot. Ricky has the hustle AND TALENT to help this team surprise some others.

Buy or Sell, Blount will keep up his great play.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Buy, Ricky Davis is also maturing and since we really don't have a "real" PG, Ricky will have the ball in his hands a lot. Ricky has the hustle AND TALENT to help this team surprise some others.
> 
> Buy or Sell, Blount will keep up his great play.



Buy

I think Blount keeps up his inspired play and has a career year with averages of 13 ppg, 6 rpg and 1 bpg. 

Buy or Sell

Al Jefferson never makes the same mistake again in missing a lay up when he has a wide open dunk like he did tonight. Sweet set up by Greene on that play and Al visibly pissed at himself for not throwing it down.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Buy.

Next time, Al throws it down.

Buy or Sell: The Celtics can beat anyone in the league.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

agoo101284 said:


> Buy.
> 
> Next time, Al throws it down.
> 
> Buy or Sell: The Celtics can beat anyone in the league.


Buy, any team can beat anyone else on any given night. Any.

Buy or Sell: Marcus Banks will be given another contract by the Celtics.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Buy.

I don't think any one player in the NBA can single-handidly beat the entire Celtics roster.



Buy or Sell: Doc Rivers is a moron.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Buy.
> 
> I don't think any one player in the NBA can single-handidly beat the entire Celtics roster.
> 
> ...



Buy. As I've said a million times, we will never win anything with Doc Rivers as the coach. But he will make the best out all of these guys, before he hands them over to a superior coach.

Buy or Sell: Marcus Banks will be given another contract by the Celtics.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Buy: Doc rivers is a moron...&*^%^&$$^%$&^%&^$$


Buy: Banks will come back with a vengeance the 2nd half of the year and earn another contract....dont be fooled by the celts not pickin up the option




Buy or sell: Antoine will have another stint with the celts by the end of his carreer :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> Buy or sell: Antoine will have another stint with the celts by the end of his carreer :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


Sell: Not as long as Ainge is the GM. Of course I said that when Ainge traded him the first time....


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BostonBasketball said:


> Sell: Not as long as Ainge is the GM. Of course I said that when Ainge traded him the first time....


Buy or Sell?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Ill do it just because I don't want to wait.

Buy Or Sell: Pierce will be a MVP candidate this year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Sell.

To be a MVP candidate, you must put up atleast 24/6/4 (for a wing player) *on a 50+ win team.*


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

KingHandles said:


> Ill do it just because I don't want to wait.
> 
> Buy Or Sell: Pierce will be a MVP candidate this year.


Sell - the Celtics won't win enough games for him to be considered and he won't put up the numbers himself to get recognition. He'll be good, but certainly not the MVP

Buy or Sell - Scalabrine will have at least 30 DNP coaches decision


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Sell.

As much as I hate him and I like Doc, Doc sees something in him. Im not sure what though. He will play about 70 games.

Buy or Sell: D-West makes the rookies v. sophmore game, at the all-star break.



1,000 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:jump:

:cheers:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Buy or Sell: D-West makes the rookies v. sophmore game, at the all-star break.



Sell: Gordon and Harris got that spot all to themselves.

Buy or Sell: Al Jefferson will be going to the Rookie/Sophomore game and be the best player in the game.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Sell: Gordon and Harris got that spot all to themselves.
> 
> Buy or Sell: Al Jefferson will be going to the Rookie/Sophomore game and be the best player in the game.


Sell: Jefferson will make the Rookie/Sophomore game, but he's not even the best big man never mind the best player. Okafor and Howard are much better...for now anyways. 

Buy or Sell: Mark Blount will figure out how to rebound by the end of the season and average around 7-8 RPG...


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Sell: Jefferson will make the Rookie/Sophomore game, but he's not even the best big man never mind the best player. Okafor and Howard are much better...for now anyways.
> 
> Buy or Sell: Mark Blount will figure out how to rebound by the end of the season and average around 7-8 RPG...


Sell Sell Sell Sell and some more selling...sorry Mark, you just can't rebound.

Buy or Sell: Ricky will average more minutes than Paul this year (right now its 42 to 39.8)


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Buy.
I don't see anything changing that much, and it will be to Ricky's detriment by the end of the season. 

Buy or Sell Ryan Gomes will average 12 mpg by midseason.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Buy...i hope...ryan brings a toughness that this team needs right now...he needs to be gettin scalabrines minutes


Buy or Sell...the delonte west experiment and love affair will be over soon and orien greene will crack the starting lineup to give this team some much needed defensive help


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> Buy...i hope...ryan brings a toughness that this team needs right now...he needs to be gettin scalabrines minutes
> 
> 
> Buy or Sell...the delonte west experiment and love affair will be over soon and orien greene will crack the starting lineup to give this team some much needed defensive help


Sell, are you kidding me OG looks auful. He is getting lit up by everyone he covers

Buy or sell #1AWF will realize that Dickau is the 2nd sttringer right now? :clown: 

But really buy or sell, The Celtics will trade one member of the curent starting 5 aside from Pierce


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Gerald Green said:


> Sell, are you kidding me OG looks auful. He is getting lit up by everyone he covers
> 
> Buy or sell #1AWF will realize that Dickau is the 2nd sttringer right now? :clown:
> 
> But really buy or sell, The Celtics will trade one member of the curent starting 5 aside from Pierce



Sell: Blount and Raef can't be traded because of their contracts, Ricky WON'T be traded because of his contract, West just sucks.

Buy or Sell: Dan Dickau WILL be the starter come seasons end.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Sell West is too nasty for a second year player. Look at him compared too Banks

Buy or Sell- Marcus Banks will be in the NBDL this season.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gerald Green said:


> Sell West is too nasty for a second year player. Look at him compared too Banks.


You just don't quit, do you?



> Buy or Sell- Marcus Banks will be in the NBDL this season.


Sell. I don't think the NBA will change any CBA provisions just for Marcus Banks.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> You just don't quit, do you?
> 
> 
> Sell. I don't think the NBA will change any CBA provisions just for Marcus Banks.



Buy or Sell: Veal will start doing good somewhen during the season. (Premier will also change his title under his name...)


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Buy or Sell: Veal will start doing good somewhen during the season. (Premier will also change his title under his name...)




HAHAHAHAHA...no response necessary...gave me a good laugh tho


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Gerald Green said:


> Sell, are you kidding me OG looks auful. He is getting lit up by everyone he covers
> 
> Buy or sell #1AWF will realize that Dickau is the 2nd sttringer right now? :clown:



yes...dickau SHOULD be the 2nd stringer...to greene and west SHOULD be the 2nd stringer...to ricky...im not sayin leave west and dickau both in there at the same time but u get my drift...



btw sorry for screwin up the buy or sell part lol


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> Buy or Sell: Veal will start doing good somewhen during the season. (Premier will also change his title under his name...)


..


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Sell on Veal doing better. 
Buy or sell, Lafrentz will have another breakout game in the next 5 games.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Gerald Green said:


> Sell, are you kidding me OG looks auful. He is getting lit up by everyone he covers
> 
> Buy or sell #1AWF will realize that Dickau is the 2nd sttringer right now? :clown:



Buy or sell Gerald...whos the 2nd stringer right now???...i could swear they just said Greene was starting...but maybe im hearing things


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

cgcatsfan said:


> Sell on Veal doing better.
> Buy or sell, Lafrentz will have another breakout game in the next 5 games.


He's doing awesome tonight, so I'll buy. 

[strike]Buy or Sell, Gerald Green will play in more than 5 games this season.[/strike]

Buy or Sell, Gerald Green will score more than 20 points all together this season.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> Buy or sell Gerald...whos the 2nd stringer right now???...i could swear they just said Greene was starting...but maybe im hearing things


injury :|


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> He's doing awesome tonight, so I'll buy.
> 
> [strike]Buy or Sell, Gerald Green will play in more than 5 games this season.[/strike]
> 
> Buy or Sell, Gerald Green will score more than 20 points all together this season.


Buy. If he truly is the future of the franchise, Doc will be pressured to play him, especially if (when?) we get eliminated from the postseason.

Buy or Sell...Doc will still be around after this season.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Buy - Ainge is just as much of a moron as Doc...So they see on the same level.

Buy or Sell - Raef makes the all-star game.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> Buy or Sell - Raef makes the all-star game.




HA...is a response to this question even necessary???...hes averagung 11-5...double his production and MAYBE he gets consideration



Buy or Sell...the only team from the atlantic to make the playoffs will be the winner of the division


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Lol. I was running out of things to ask. First thing that came to mind.

Buy. The division is weak. The one that makes it probably wont even deserve it, and will get knoocked out quick.

Buy or Sell - {not sure if it's been asked}....Davis makes the all-star game.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

KingHandles said:


> Buy - Ainge is just as much of a moron as Doc...So they see on the same level.


How do you figure? I see Ainge as one of the better GM's in the league.

Sure he has made mistakes (especially in free agency), but he is certainly not a moron.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Your the first person I have ever heard say he is a good GM...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> How do you figure? I see Ainge as one of the better GM's in the league.
> 
> Sure he has made mistakes (especially in free agency), but he is certainly not a moron.




the only gm thats worse than danny in the nba is isiah thomas


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Lol. I was running out of things to ask. First thing that came to mind.
> 
> Buy. The division is weak. The one that makes it probably wont even deserve it, and will get knoocked out quick.
> 
> Buy or Sell - {not sure if it's been asked}....Davis makes the all-star game.


Sell. His reputation is still very low. I think it's a shame that he won't make it because he has been giving it everything he's got. Cav fans still look at him as a devil.

Buy or Sell: Doc Rivers will be signed to an extension once his current contract is up.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> the only gm thats worse than danny in the nba is isiah thomas


Rob Babcock?



> Buy or Sell: Doc Rivers will be signed to an extension once his current contract is up.


Sell

Buy or sell: Al Jefferson will record at least 5 double-doubles this year


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> Your the first person I have ever heard say he is a good GM...


He is a good GM. Actually a great GM.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

BostonBasketball said:


> Rob Babcock?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy. AJ is struggling a little now but I think he'll find his groove and start putting up nice numbers.

Buy or sell: Perkins will get 19 rebounds in a game again this season.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Buy. AJ is struggling a little now but I think he'll find his groove and start putting up nice numbers.
> 
> Buy or sell: Perkins will get 19 rebounds in a game again this season.


Buy. The kid is a natural rebounder all he needs is a few minutes to prove it.

Buy or Sell: Doc Rivers' sucessor will be one of the ex-Celtics.


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Buy or Sell: Doc Rivers' sucessor will be one of the ex-Celtics.


Sell. God I wish, they might be able to improve the organization by showing how things were really done.

Buy or Sell...The C's will actually draft a rookie next year that will help the team.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

tdk1984 said:


> Sell. God I wish, they might be able to improve the organization by showing how things were really done.
> 
> Buy or Sell...The C's will actually draft a rookie next year that will help the team.



Sell. A "helping rookie" is someone who'll play major minutes on a team and can score/rebound do whatever the team needs him to do.

With the players we have here, it'll be near impossible to get one of those.

Buy or Sell: Paul Pierce will make a All-NBA team this year.


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

Sell. Players on awful teams don't get the recognition they deserve.

Buy or sell...the C's will win 30 games.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

tdk1984 said:


> Sell. Players on awful teams don't get the recognition they deserve.
> 
> Buy or sell...the C's will win 30 games.



KG and Kobe did last year...

Buy. Celtics win between 30-36 games. They just can't buy a streak, but they're capable of winning over 30 games easy. (I hope.)

Buy or Sell: Mark Blount will wear a new uniform by the trading deadline.


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

Buy. One can hope right? I'm probably wrong, but I don't know what Blount adds to the club aside from 11.8 ppg.

Buy or sell...Ainge will still be around in Beantown in 5 years.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

tdk1984 said:


> Buy. One can hope right? I'm probably wrong, but I don't know what Blount adds to the club aside from 11.8 ppg.
> 
> Buy or sell...Ainge will still be around in Beantown in 5 years.


Sell. I actually think he'll quit/won't accept a new contract offer. I think he's always looking for new challenges.

Buy or Sell: Al Jefferson will get out of his slump and start by the end of the season. (As opposed to my earlier question of "before the all-star break.")


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

tdk1984 said:


> Buy. One can hope right? I'm probably wrong, but I don't know what Blount adds to the club aside from 11.8 ppg.
> 
> Buy or sell...Ainge will still be around in Beantown in 5 years.




sell ooooooo Lord sell sell sell...in all seriousness tho this town is not going to handle the next 3+ years of mediocracy and he will be gone...mark my words


Buy or Sell: Al and Perk will learn how to play games without picking up 5 fouls in 12 minutes by the end of this season


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Buy. They have to, otherwise I'll be pissed off. That's my logic on that one. 

Buy or sell: Paul Pierce keeps up his current level of play.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Buy. They have to, otherwise I'll be pissed off. That's my logic on that one.
> 
> Buy or sell: Paul Pierce keeps up his current level of play.



Sell- I belive he will *increase* his current level of play.


Buy Or Sell - I can't think of one. Someone else please... :clown:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Buy or sell...we have asked every question possible regarding the celtics that can exist in a buy or sell thread


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Buy or sell - by the end of the year P-Dub's loyalty will have swung to his favorite non-Celtic, Wally Szczerbiak, and the Minnesota Timberwolves.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Buy or sell - by the end of the year P-Dub's loyalty will have swung to his favorite non-Celtic, Wally Szczerbiak, and the Minnesota Timberwolves.


Sell. Just like there's no crying in baseball - there's no switching team loyalties in any sport.

Buy or sell: there will be a new new Boston Garden within 10 years.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Sell, 
1. They will be too busy paying overpriced contracts. 
2. Paying for it will be a challenge 

Buy or Sell, 
Within 2 years Gomes is a monster.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Potential Buy - If he gets enough playing time , he will develop into a beast of a player. That could easily go the other way and he could just spend time being wasted on the bench...

Buy Or Sell - Ainge makes a trade within the next month.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Bumpin it up so someone will answer, and the topic will get hot again...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Buy or Sell - Delonte starts the Rooks v. Sophmore game....


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> Buy or Sell - Delonte starts the Rooks v. Sophmore game....


Sell, Ben Gordon and Jameer Nelson are your starters at guards


----------

